# June '06 Photo Challenge Theme - "Bugs"



## TwistMyArm (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey folks,

The challenge theme for Juneis going to be  "Bugs". 

For all of those who are new to the forum please read the following information/rules: 

- The deadline for submissions is June 30
- The image can be no larger then 150KB (size on disk)
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The submitted photo must be in the form of a jpeg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more then one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please use no special characters)
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion

.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:
Photo Title (optional):
Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N
Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N
Has this photo been posted before? Y/N
Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!


----------



## LittleMan (Jun 11, 2006)

ooo I'm in with this one! 
:thumbup:


----------



## fotophia (Jun 12, 2006)

ive already posted my bug stuff. ill hopefully get some more done before the end of june


----------



## DepthAfield (Jun 15, 2006)

My bug photo has been sent... :blushing:


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 15, 2006)

ok...find me a bug first ...  and I'll take a photo of it and submit


----------



## SantosD50 (Jun 15, 2006)

This should be fun!


----------



## DuncanK (Jun 15, 2006)

150 kb? That is a super small image, can't I just send photobucket url?


----------



## Tony (Jun 15, 2006)

^ I think 150kb should be ample for an 800x600 image.


----------



## zaramuni (Jun 15, 2006)

I posted the only bug I could find that was  quasi cute


----------



## Lensmeister (Jun 16, 2006)

Damn .. I got a GREAT one .... but I posted it before


----------



## nitefly (Jun 18, 2006)

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> Damn .. I got a GREAT one .... but I posted it before



Quickly delete it and then submit it.. And delete these posts! No one will notice :lmao::er:


----------



## Mindii (Jun 20, 2006)

I've taken the plunge and emailed a shot...as its my first post I thought...why not jump right in!


----------



## JJK1975 (Jun 20, 2006)

I went out looking for bugs today.

Seems the trickiest part is to avoid being eaten alive by the bugs who are jealous you aren't taking a picture of them!


----------



## lilboo2326 (Jun 20, 2006)

Im new here too but I might as well jump in a submit one. This sounds like fun


----------



## Mama_Destiny (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm also a noob..lol..but I went ahead and sent one in,it does sound like fun!


----------



## fotophia (Jun 28, 2006)

I have submit one


----------



## Peateater (Jun 28, 2006)

Before I send mine in, are you sure you don't mean 150 MB? 150 KB is really tiny...

Peter


----------



## Arch (Jun 28, 2006)

Peateater said:
			
		

> Before I send mine in, are you sure you don't mean 150 MB? 150 KB is really tiny...
> 
> Peter



yes its 150kb..... resize your image to around 600x400 pixels and save as a jpeg.


----------



## Peateater (Jun 28, 2006)

Oops - I meant 1.5 MB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Now that I actually try it 150 KB is plenty.

Peter


----------



## LittleMan (Jun 29, 2006)

whew.... I just went out and got the shot I was trying to get!

Nothing like cutting it close!  The night before the deadline! 

(I almost gave up trying to get the best photo of a bug in the world.) 

:mrgreen:


----------



## cleano (Jun 30, 2006)

I dont want to miss out from this program!:cheers:


----------



## BubblePixel (Jun 30, 2006)

Geez... these things don't cooperate very well...    worst than kids!! LOL!!!


----------



## Holly (Jun 30, 2006)

Im so excited to see what every one has come up with!!


----------

